# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 1st planted tank



## bigpow (Oct 3, 2004)

Initial set-up 3 months ago:
http://img77.photobucket.com/albums/v233/bigpow/55gallon/Start.jpg

And now:
http://img77.photobucket.com/albums/v233/bigpow/55gallon/3months.jpg


----------



## bigpow (Oct 3, 2004)

Initial set-up 3 months ago:
http://img77.photobucket.com/albums/v233/bigpow/55gallon/Start.jpg

And now:
http://img77.photobucket.com/albums/v233/bigpow/55gallon/3months.jpg


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

That's a beauty & very healthy plants also








Specs ??


----------



## Josh Simonson (Feb 4, 2004)

Is that hydrocotyle growing on a trellis?!?


----------



## bigpow (Oct 3, 2004)

Josh, you have good eyes.









I'm still experimenting... to see if I can make them grow like real grape tree.


----------



## bigpow (Oct 3, 2004)

Dwarf sag & misc. added

Update


----------

